# June 2014 Theme Voting



## Fin (May 25, 2014)

Poll closes May 31st, at 11:59 PM.

*Choose any song you'd like and use it as a prompt.

Click here for the current time


----------



## escorial (May 25, 2014)

voted


----------



## dvspec (May 25, 2014)

*Library Fiens should be Fines.    Just in case people were confused. *


----------



## garza (May 25, 2014)

I already voted for 'library fiens' and already have a story in mind. That's the theme I'll use.


----------



## Gargh (May 25, 2014)

dvspec said:


> *Library Fiens should be Fines.    Just in case people were confused. *



Aw, I'm genuinely disappointed. I thought perhaps a 'd' had been missed out!


----------



## dvspec (May 25, 2014)

Gargh said:


> Aw, I'm genuinely disappointed. I thought perhaps a 'd' had been missed out!



Library Fiends would be a good one, too.  The subjects are open to interpretation, so I think it could go either way.  I'm voted for 'Man walks into a bar' and have the story already done.  I had to brutally edit it from 800 words to 650 though.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (May 25, 2014)

Damn, I voted and changed my mind!


----------



## garza (May 25, 2014)

I like the picture conjured by 'library fiens'. I remember in high school there was this one...


----------



## Fin (May 25, 2014)

Apologies for any inconveniences. 

Library Fiens was changed to Library Fines. I've added Library Fiends just for the heck of it, and I've added Alien Mating Ritual because I skipped over it. If anyone wishes to change their vote because of these changes, please PM me.


----------



## garza (May 25, 2014)

May I stay with 'Library Fiens', as that was the way it was listed when I voted and I already have a first draft written? Please?


----------



## Fin (May 25, 2014)

Library Fiens added and your vote was switched to it.


----------



## garza (May 25, 2014)

¡Gracias, Señor!


----------



## dvspec (May 25, 2014)

I wanted Alien Mating Rituals, but I think I will stick with my original vote.  Maybe next month we can go through the tread and find old prompts that didn't get used.  

Thanks Fin for the Alien Nookie potential.


----------



## Dictarium (May 25, 2014)

Can I change my vote to Library Fiens as well? I had that as well and meant to write about it. Not that it'll make much of a difference but still.


----------



## Fin (May 25, 2014)

Done


----------



## dvspec (May 26, 2014)

I have Googled Fien.  What are you guys getting out of it that I'm not? The Irish connection has some potential, but I'm wondering what you guys are up to.


----------



## Dictarium (May 26, 2014)

Just the fact that its a typo for me.


----------



## garza (May 26, 2014)

A most fortuitous typo. A typo of magnificent proportion. A typo of historical significance. A typo which brings back the fondest of fond memories; lurking in the stacks, hanging around reference, consulting the card catalogue. Ah, the glorious, magical, days of youth recalled by a simple typo!


----------



## Bishop (May 27, 2014)

I was going to vote for "man walks into a bar" because I'd rather do that one than "choose a song" but I HAD to at least give props to my own "Alien Mating Rituals" since I'm the only supporter of that one. Ah well, I'll write my own story that's of that topic. 

Well, really I've already written in into my novel, but STILL.


----------



## W.Goepner (May 29, 2014)

I would like to change my vote please. I would like 'Choose a Song*' Rather than 'Have you ever'. If that is ok.


----------



## Gavrushka (May 29, 2014)

I'm not sure that's acceptable... We could also start changing our votes if we realised the one we had picked as a first choice had no chance of winning.

It would start a dangerous precedent where we all kept switching when we'd seen how others had voted.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (May 29, 2014)

+1 for Sunset Scenery.

Ooops, I may be too late. :X


----------



## Bishop (May 29, 2014)

I think it's going to end up as man walks into a bar. Sweeeeeet. I can work with that.

Man walks into a bar and begins an alien mating ritual...


----------



## stormageddon (May 29, 2014)

"Library fiends" would have worked brilliantly with alien mating rituals v.v that's one I could write from past experience.


----------



## W.Goepner (May 29, 2014)

Gavrushka said:


> I'm not sure that's acceptable... We could also start changing our votes if we realised the one we had picked as a first choice had no chance of winning.
> 
> It would start a dangerous precedent where we all kept switching when we'd seen how others had voted.



I do not want to change because what I chose is failing, I would rather have 'Choose a song' over  'A Man walked into a bar'. Though My choose a song write, could work for both, Maybe. Besides the 'Have you ever' was my suggestion and I thought... Oh well it does not matter. I kind of figured, with all the mix over the rest, a reset might be in order.


----------



## W.Goepner (May 29, 2014)

Hm, another song would work for that also. DING! Idea.


----------



## Bishop (May 29, 2014)

I love that "Alien Mating Rituals" is italicized, as if to say, "Be careful. This was Bishop's suggestion."


----------



## W.Goepner (May 29, 2014)

Bishop said:


> I love that "Alien Mating Rituals" is italicized, as if to say, "Be careful. This was Bishop's suggestion."


  So is _Have you ever_ I think it is because we are new at this. Her's hoping.


----------



## Kepharel (May 29, 2014)

I'm on hols for a while from Saturday so I've written a story with a song prompt that takes place in a Bar....clever stuff huh?  Just gotta hope Alien Mating Rituals doesn't make a late surge


----------



## WechtleinUns (May 29, 2014)

I'll be participating in this months LM Comp. Glad to see your shining faces again. ^.^


----------



## Bishop (May 29, 2014)

Kepharel said:


> Just gotta hope Alien Mating Rituals doesn't make a late surge



Alas, mine mating rituals will probably not be the topic of the upcoming LM. Fear not, though... the aliens are mating somewhere. I promise you that.


----------



## godofwine (May 29, 2014)

dvspec said:


> Library Fiends would be a good one, too.  The subjects are open to interpretation, so I think it could go either way.  I'm voted for 'Man walks into a bar' and have the story already done.  I had to brutally edit it from 800 words to 650 though.



Editing is the worst. I keep an eye on the word count as I go so that I don't have to drastically cut more than a hundred words. It takes away the story and is often like cutting your own arm. what I have done though is continue after I completed my story to add those details that will not fit in six hundred fifty words


----------



## midnightpoet (May 30, 2014)

I noticed the urban dictionary describes a "fien" as a "hot girl."  A man walks into a bar and sees a hot girl and an alien getting it on so he sang a song about sunset scenery and thought that might be the best medicine to cure library fiends.  Might work.:icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## garza (May 30, 2014)

Ah, you found out why I wanted to stick with Library Fiens. I knew a few at University. Unfortunately, they didn't know me. Their eyes were on the pre-meds, the pre-laws, and the pre-engineering types from wealthy families. I don't think they recognised English majors as a life form. They did hang out in the library a lot, though I never saw one read anything. They always had a traveling companion, a plain vanilla 4.0 girl  who, it was rumoured, did the fien's work and was repaid by getting dates with the boys the fien rejected. I'll post the whole story in Fiction after a bit.

I jumped the gun with 'Man walks into a bar...'. I thought the song prompt won the poll so I put my 'Man walks into a bar...' in fiction. If that ends up as the prompt I'll have to think of another story.

And thank you midnightpoet for your comments. Very much appreciated.


----------



## Kepharel (May 30, 2014)

Garza, I don't think there's anything stopping you submitting your MWIAB anyway. I hope that's the case.....I think it would be a really good entry if that's how it pans out.  Check with admin types.  I hope you can cos it's gotta be a contender.


----------



## garza (May 30, 2014)

Double posting is not allowed. Even if it were, I wouldn't do it. 'Man walks into a bar...' has had its innings on the fiction board, and I've got an idea for another story as good or better. 

Thanks for your comments.


----------



## Cran (May 30, 2014)

garza said:


> ... I jumped the gun with 'Man walks into a bar...'. I thought the song prompt won the poll so I put my 'Man walks into a bar...' in fiction. If that ends up as the prompt I'll have to think of another story.
> 
> And thank you midnightpoet for your comments. Very much appreciated.





Kepharel said:


> Garza, I don't think there's anything stopping you submitting your MWIAB anyway. I hope that's the case.....I think it would be a really good entry if that's how it pans out.  Check with admin types.  I hope you can cos it's gotta be a contender.





garza said:


> Double posting is not allowed. Even if it were, I wouldn't do it. 'Man walks into a bar...' has had its innings on the fiction board, and I've got an idea for another story as good or better.
> 
> Thanks for your comments.



I don't wish to put you off the new idea for a story - multiple reasons and value to be gained that way - for future reference, you can re-post a previously posted creative piece in a challenge; you can also re-post a challenge entry in the appropriate creative area after the challenge has run. These exceptions to double posting have been included in Da Rules:


> *Duplicate Posts: *In almost all situations, duplicate posts are  not allowed. Pick the most appropriate forum and post your item there.  No cross posting, spamming or any kind of multiple posts will be  allowed. We will delete all but one of any duplicate posts. As is true  with plagiarism, paraphrasing is not a valid loophole; paraphrased posts  are still copies and will be treated as such. An exception to this rule  relates to challenge entries which may be pre-posted or re-posted in an  appropriate creative forum for individual critique and comment.


----------



## dvspec (May 30, 2014)

I feel so proud.  Both of the front runners are my suggestions.  Unfortunately, I have a story for one and not for the other.  I am hoping the one I already have wins as I just bought a couple domain names and need to get sites up.


----------



## garza (May 31, 2014)

Thanks for the update from the flag bridge. That's good to know for future reference, but for the present I'll have another story ready for the new competition.


----------



## Smith (May 31, 2014)

Hoping "choose a song" wins. Or, it at least stays a tie.


----------



## dvspec (May 31, 2014)

What happens if it is a tie?


----------



## Pluralized (May 31, 2014)

dvspec said:


> What happens if it is a tie?



I think usually Fin reserves his vote for just such an occasion. Seems like a pretty smart way to avoid ties.


----------



## Smith (May 31, 2014)

I think we had a tie for a previous competition and you could choose between the two? Maybe I am mistaken.


----------



## Dictarium (May 31, 2014)

It is a tie no mas. Problem solved.


----------



## Cran (May 31, 2014)

Pluralized said:


> I think usually Fin reserves his vote for just such an occasion. Seems like a pretty smart way to avoid ties.



When I gave up commuting to the office, I recycled all of my ties into bathroom window decorations; I've avoided them ever since.


----------



## kilroy214 (May 31, 2014)

Cran needs a 'rim shot' emoticon.


----------

